# Leaves on almond trees on January 5th?



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Some of my friends driving on I-5 in northern California in the general area of my almond orchards, headed down to the ABF convention report seeing leaves appearing on some almond trees today.
Of course, this would be 45 days earlier than I have ever seen.
Any explanations?
Did the trees not get the needed chill period?
Have you seen this before and if so how did it affect bloom?
Thanx!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

lol


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

I seen leaves on trees as well between Williams and Dunnigan when coming back from duck hunting.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

New leaves or old ones still hanging on? New leaves seems bizarre.


----------



## 707tothe907 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

I've seen them too, as well as when coming back from waterfowl hunting. To anyone that is alarmed, not every tree has leaves on it. There are just a few patches of trees starting to leaf up, but it is not an incredible amount.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

Perhaps some trees are reacting to the recent rains after the long drought. It's possible that some drought-induced dormancy took the place of the normal chill-induced dormancy this year.

Enj.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

Those are the old leaves, hasn't been cold or windy enough to get them to drop. Most in the valley have finally cleared up mostly with the frosts and wind last week.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*



707tothe907 said:


> I've seen them too, as well as when coming back from waterfowl hunting. To anyone that is alarmed, not every tree has leaves on it. There are just a few patches of trees starting to leaf up, but it is not an incredible amount.


Where were you hunting at? We have a club out of Colusa...............and some dirtbags just broke into all our trailers between Sunday night and Monday night. I hate thieves.


----------



## 707tothe907 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*



BeeGhost said:


> Where were you hunting at? We have a club out of Colusa...............and some dirtbags just broke into all our trailers between Sunday night and Monday night. I hate thieves.


I hunt property next to the Sacramento refuge 90% of the time and Richmond property next to the Colusa refuge the other 10%. The theives have been in full force this year. Stealing from Duck hunters during winter, beehives during spring....

And just putting 2 and 2 together here.... Is your name Tule on another forum?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*



707tothe907 said:


> Is your name Tule on another forum?


Yup, sure is!!! Whats your name over there?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

No sign of early bud in Southern Kern. Last summers leaves were still on the trees at x-mas. The freeze of New Years knocked a lot down. This pix taken of a Paramount orchard today (1/9/15) on Old River Rd, east of Maricopa.


----------



## Seven Hills (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Leaves on almond trees on February 5th?*

There are no leaves until after bloom


----------

